# 2Cool January Photo Contest - Voting Thread - "The Golden Hour"



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

*- VOTING THREAD - 2Cool January Photo Contest, "The Golden Hour"*

The photos submitted this month were a pleasure to view. Now everyone can vote for your favorite photo/photographer for this month's contest. Of course the contest isnt about winning, rather its about sharing your world via the lens, but its also nice to see which one's everyone likes too, so please vote.

You can view all eligible entries in the following photo gallery
http://community.webshots.com/album/546836181pynVuE
or in the original thread: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=45456

The voting thread will close next monday, at 7:30pm


----------



## LoopTech (Jul 22, 2005)

*Fm138 between Garrison and Center*

Here you go..


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Question...all the pictures are great, however, are we voting for the submitter or the actual or best picture? The tally sheet just lists the submitter and does not distinguish between the actual photos.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I wish I had seen that thread earlier. The photos were awesome! I'm almost inspire to go take a photography class. I now feel so, inept.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

We are voting for the photographer. If you see a photo that you like, vote for that photographer.

In the future, it will be one photo entry/person. I wasnt sure how much participation there would be, so I thought if we had a few more entries, it would be better.. obviously everyone showed up to play! 

TXPale, stay tuned for February's topic! And if you are serious about taking lessons, I enjoyed taking some lessons and getting tips from Kathy Adams Clark. She works with the leasure learning program.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Cutter*

I may have to get some info from you on the lessons. I really wish I could do more.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Nudge*

Nudge


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

You would hope that at least everyone who entered would vote! Vote early, vote often, that's my motto.:birthday2


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Maybe they need a reminder*

up top.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

*Photographers* 38

*Photos* 93 (in the Webshots album)

*Album Views* 529

*Votes* 28



Maybe folks are just trying to make up their minds.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

All of the entrants just have to much integrity to vote for themselves. Typical 2Coolers.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Vote!!*

A modest and humble group, dedicated to their fellow man and his art! Ahhhh such a wonderful group of self effacing sportsmen and women. Now that I have preached those platitudes&#8230;I "was" tempted to vote for myself!:camera: Just kidding...relax!! Seriously...there are some great pictures out there and hopefully more will stop by, take a look and then vote!!!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

*Webshots Album Cross Reference ...*

If you are viewing the Webshots Album at

http://community.webshots.com/album/546836181pynVuE

below is the cross reference between the Pic ID (Name) in Webshots and the Photographer. Find the photo you like most, remember the name, i.e. Jan150, then look at the cross reference for the photographer's name. Up to 3 photos are listed per entrant.

Just realized folks may not be aware of the list on the original thread.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Maybe we should announce on the TTMB forum so more folks will come down here and see the photos and vote???

If it's only the photographers voting, that's not going to be very many votes. LOL


----------



## bunsteve (Oct 10, 2005)

My problem is there are too many great pics to just pick one. Good thing it's not about winning. We have some AMAZING photographers on board.


L8r,
Steve


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Voting will end tonight. Make sure you get your vote in if you have not voted yet.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Oops, excuse me, voting will end *tomorrow* night, Tuesday, Feb 7th 7:45 PM.. but like CH said, vote early!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Congrats, Rusty. You now have the dubious honor of resident Golden Hour expert.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Now what is this months theme?????????


----------

